# Advice needed, Feet turned out, Breathlessness



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so I have a Maltese terrier cross with a Lhasa Apso called Caboose! I also have another dog called Askim but Caboose is just problematic...

Since he was born hes always had out turned feet, like a ballerinas in a V position, the Vet said hes not worried about it, but I am a little bit concerned.

Hes always throwing up also, its annoying but it seems like he throws up grass a lot, and even when I try to stop him he still eats it (I know its meant to settle their stomach, but he just brings it back up!). He throws up at least once a month and sometimes he just throws up bile in the morning. I have paid so much money and had every test under the sun done for him and nothings come back.
When he was a puppy he used to poo this white clear goo, and the vet couldn't explain that either...

He also has this "Episode" once in a while, where he cant breathe and snorts and his little chest goes in and out about 20 times and we end up having to lye him down and rub his back. It doesnt phase him but it seems like something is going up his nose, and I have checked him out after the attack (Med student!) and he seems okay to me...Although I am not a vet.

Its just a bundle of problems and I don't know whether its something to be completely worried about or not. I do human anatomy and am struggling as to a cause for the love of my life! 

Kisses and Wags!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:Welcome 1: BACI ABOUT A MONTH AGO HE HAD POOP THAT LOOKED LIKE JELLO A FEW PEOPLE SAID TRY PUMPKIN PLUS WE DID GO TO THE VET. I GAVE HIM CHICKEN AND RICE AND PUMPKIN THAN AFTER 1 WEEK MIXED IN THE DRY FOOD.
ITS SO FRUSTRATING WHEN THERE NOT FEELING WELL AND WE ARE POWERLESS BECAUSE THEY CANT SAY WHATS WRONG.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Turned out legs, unless severely chondrodysplastic (search Havanese and chondrodysplasia), do not require any treatment. Most dogs do just fine. Surgical treatment is not easy and not recommended unless the dog is having issues (pain and lameness). 

Vomiting bile once a month wouldn't alarm me, especially if your dog has been worked up by your vet already. Dogs do this on an empty stomach. Try feeding a biscuit before bed. You can also ask your vet for a dose of Pepcid to try. 

Puppies get upset tummies...so long as your pup was tested for parasites when the off stool occurred and it resolved, I wouldn't worry. Heavens knows what some pups get in their mouths. 

His "episode" sounds like reverse sneezing. You can search that on the forum. Usually taking your finger and covering the nasal openings stops it.


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help everyone


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what tests were run for the vomiting. i wouldnt worry about the legs either...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If bent legs were an issue, we'd be in big trouble. :w00t: We sometimes call Archie "Cowboy" because his legs are so bowed he looks like he just got off a horse! My only worry is that when he's older he'll get arthritis.


----------

